# Thyroid Eye Disease Question



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I supposedly have TED, it is very strange, after throwing off my thyroid in November, I noticed from my December pictures that my eyes were starting to look kind of weird. They were NOT sticking out. Then, the doctor had me take extra T3 with my Erfa and I did for three days. I noticed in my notes that "I felt like my head was going to blow up" That is when my eyes started to stick out. This was in the beginning of January. I had an MRI done and they also said "Bilateral mild exophthalmos is apparent on this exam without significant asymmetry. This may relate to pronounced Intraorbital fat". I went to a thyroid eye specialist at UCSD Medical Center. He showed me on my MRI where the muscles are fatter around the eye. It was just the right eye. He said we need to watch it and come back in three months. Meanwhile, my eyes are not sticking out anymore, but the skin above them is sagging and I have giant black bags under them. It is painful above them and I have some pressure and I am very sensitive to sunlight. Everything looks kind of weird. When I close my eyes and put my fingers on them I sometimes can feel them twitching. I do have some dizziness too and they are dry. The look of my eyes seems to change by the minute. One minute the skin will fall above the right one and it will look smaller, but then a half hour later the left one will be smaller. It is very strange! The bags seem to be worse in the morning and at night and better in the afternoon. Also, when I wake up now in the morning my eyes feel very crusty. Actually, they feel crusty and a little burning throughout the day They generally have a very "hypo" look to them. Are these normal symptoms of Thyroid Eye Disease?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I supposedly have TED, it is very strange, after throwing off my thyroid in November, I noticed from my December pictures that my eyes were starting to look kind of weird. They were NOT sticking out. Then, the doctor had me take extra T3 with my Erfa and I did for three days. I noticed in my notes that "I felt like my head was going to blow up" That is when my eyes started to stick out. This was in the beginning of January. I had an MRI done and they also said "Bilateral mild exophthalmos is apparent on this exam without significant asymmetry. This may relate to pronounced Intraorbital fat". I went to a thyroid eye specialist at UCSD Medical Center. He showed me on my MRI where the muscles are fatter around the eye. It was just the right eye. He said we need to watch it and come back in three months. Meanwhile, my eyes are not sticking out anymore, but the skin above them is sagging and I have giant black bags under them. It is painful above them and I have some pressure and I am very sensitive to sunlight. Everything looks kind of weird. When I close my eyes and put my fingers on them I sometimes can feel them twitching. I do have some dizziness too and they are dry. The look of my eyes seems to change by the minute. One minute the skin will fall above the right one and it will look smaller, but then a half hour later the left one will be smaller. It is very strange! The bags seem to be worse in the morning and at night and better in the afternoon. Also, when I wake up now in the morning my eyes feel very crusty. Actually, they feel crusty and a little burning throughout the day They generally have a very "hypo" look to them. Are these normal symptoms of Thyroid Eye Disease?


Yes, Ma'am................................are you using the Prednisone drops the ophthalmologist gave you? Are you icing down your eyes as per my suggestion?

Get yourself some wrap-around sun glasses to protect your eyes. Photophobia hurts and also causes momentary blindness due to watering of the eyes.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Even though they are not sticking out anymore? Isn't that progress?
They also don't hurt as much either, they used to hurt when I looked up and down and around. Is this progress?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Even though they are not sticking out anymore? Isn't that progress?
> They also don't hurt as much either, they used to hurt when I looked up and down and around. Is this progress?


Not based on your other symptoms you just posted. Not at all.

So.......................you used the drops and now you are not using them?


----------

